# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  سلام / راهنمایی میخواستم

## labradur

با سلام
من در مقطع اول دبیرستان مشغول به تحصیل هستم و امسال باید انتخاب رشته کنم ...
بنده خودم علاقه بسیار زیادی به برنامه نویسی کامپیوتری دارم و استعدادم در این امر نیز وجود دارد و من نسبت به خودشناسی که از خود دارم میدانم که در آینده در این رشته موفق خواهم بود ... اما !!!! خانواده ام ... به من میگویند فردا برنامه نویس کامپیوتری شوی به زور میتونی ماهی 3 میلیون حقوق داشته باشی  و برو رشته تجربی بخون و از رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و یا دارو سازی قبول شو و ماهی حداقل 10 میلیون درامد داشته باش ... من درسم بسیار قوی است و در هر زمینه ای میتوانم موفق شوم ... ولی این علاقه به برنامه نویسی مرا موفق تر در کارم خواهد کرد ...
و حالا سوال من از شما عزیزان این است که اگر بنده رشته برنامه نویسی را بخوانم و یک برنامه نویس خوب شوم اینده شغلی من تضمین است و یا درامد من حدودا چقد خواهد بود ؟ با تشکر

----------


## labradur

چرا جواب نمیدین :افسرده:

----------


## بیتا حکمت

کاملا با خانواده شما  موافقم .

----------


## Radikal.z

شما اگر به رشته ای که درس میخونی علاقه ای نداشته باشی مطمنا موفق نمیشی،خیلی از دانشجوهای پزشکی نیمه های راه بعد از چند سال از تحصیل انصراف میدن چون انتخابشون بخاطر فشار خانواده بوده ،دارمد پزشکی زیاده اما باید علاقه خودتم در نظر بگیری همه خانواده ها میخوان بچهاشون به زور دکتر بشن ولی شما اگر رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول بشی و برنامه نویس خوبی بشی کمتر از 6-7 میلیون دارمد نخواهی داشت.

----------


## #target

تاپیک های مشابه : https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?490731
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?486465
دقت کن علاقه مقطعی نباشه، با کمک خانواده، آشناها، و کسایی که الان در حال حاضر در رشته های مدنظر خودتو خانوادت هستن بطور مستقیم مشورت کن ، در کنارش دانشجوها و فارغ التحصیلان رشته مورد نظرتو هم ببین هم بیکارا و هم موفق شده ها و تصمیم درست بگیر هر رشته ای که فکر کردین خوبه

اگر واقعا در خودت توانایی قبول شدن در رشته ای مثل داروسازی و دندانپزشکی رو میبینی به حرف خانوادت گوش کن بهرحال داروسازی مثلا پنج سال میخونی و میشی دکتر ،لیسانس نرم افزار چهار سال میخونی و میشی کارشناسی که در هر شهری بدون کنکورش رو میگیرن، میتونی برنامه نویسی رو به عنوان علاقه و تقنن در وقت آزادت داشته باش، 

-- العلم علمان، علم الاديان و علم الابدان

----------


## zahra r

> با سلام
> من در مقطع اول دبیرستان مشغول به تحصیل هستم و امسال باید انتخاب رشته کنم ...
> بنده خودم علاقه بسیار زیادی به برنامه نویسی کامپیوتری دارم و استعدادم در این امر نیز وجود دارد و من نسبت به خودشناسی که از خود دارم میدانم که در آینده در این رشته موفق خواهم بود ... اما !!!! خانواده ام ... به من میگویند فردا برنامه نویس کامپیوتری شوی به زور میتونی ماهی 3 میلیون حقوق داشته باشی  و برو رشته تجربی بخون و از رشته های پزشکی و دندانپزشکی و یا دارو سازی قبول شو و ماهی حداقل 10 میلیون درامد داشته باش ... من درسم بسیار قوی است و در هر زمینه ای میتوانم موفق شوم ... ولی این علاقه به برنامه نویسی مرا موفق تر در کارم خواهد کرد ...
> و حالا سوال من از شما عزیزان این است که اگر بنده رشته برنامه نویسی را بخوانم و یک برنامه نویس خوب شوم اینده شغلی من تضمین است و یا درامد من حدودا چقد خواهد بود ؟ با تشکر


سلام.هر رشته ای علاقه میخواد و این که باید ببینی به دروس ریاضی بیشتر علاقه داری یا تجربی!!زیست اصلا درس ساده ای نیست.پزشکی هم علاقه میخواد و باید 7سال درس بخونی ولی درامد خیلی خوبه داره بله درسته.ولی وقتی به یک رشته علاقه نداشته باشی هیچ انگیزه ای برای ادامه دادن نخواهی داشت.من خودم رشتم نرم افزاره و با انتخاب خودم دارم این رشترو میخونم.به نظر من علاقه و استعداد خیلی مهمه خیلییییییی.

----------


## sempay_ninjutsu

> سلام.هر رشته ای علاقه میخواد و این که باید ببینی به دروس ریاضی بیشتر علاقه داری یا تجربی!!زیست اصلا درس ساده ای نیست.پزشکی هم علاقه میخواد و باید 7سال درس بخونی ولی درامد خیلی خوبه داره بله درسته.ولی وقتی به یک رشته علاقه نداشته باشی هیچ انگیزه ای برای ادامه دادن نخواهی داشت.من خودم رشتم نرم افزاره و با انتخاب خودم دارم این رشترو میخونم.به نظر من علاقه و استعداد خیلی مهمه خیلییییییی.


فک نکنید برنامه نویس شدید همه چی تمومه....اگه میخوای درآمد خوبی داشته باشی باید همیشه مطالعه داشته باشی که به نسبت رشته های دیگه خیلی بیشتره وگرنه بعد یه مدت فقط یه چیز بلدی و به درده همون شرکت  که توش هستی میخوری....پس دقت کن باید تو برنامه نویسی تلاش بکنی ...موفق باشی

----------


## chikar

باور کن، اگه هر چی غیر از علاقه ات رو بری، بدبخت می شی
من خودم روزی صد بار می گم خدایا شکر که رفتم رشته ای رو که دوست دارم، وگرنه اصلا درس نمی خوندم!
تو علاقه است، که خلاقیت و انگیزه میاد، نوآوری میاد، پیشرفت میاد، فیسبوک و مایکروسافت و افرادی مثل بیل گیتس میاد!!!
برنامه نویسی اگه دوست داری، C++‎ حرف نداره، مدرن و قدرتمند
اتفاقا همین الآن داشتم یه چیزی راجع به C++‎ می نوشتم بد نیست بخونیش در این لینک

----------


## #target

اینم اضافه کنم 
،
اگر انتخاب رشته به فکر آینده هستی باید از کسایی نظر بخوای که از رشته موردنظرت دارن خانواده رو سرپرستی میکنن ، پس همونطور که در پست قبلی گفتم رشته های مورد نظر خودتو و خانوادتو لیست کن و برو سطح شهر اونایی که کارشون رشته های مورد نظرت و از این راه دارن امرار معاش  میکنن رو ببین و نظر بخواه

----------


## labradur

ممنون از نظرهای عزیزان ... با این حساب اگ برنامه نویسی رو بخونم و به طور معمولی کار کنم ... درامد خوبی خواهد داشت؟

----------


## chikar

> ممنون از نظرهای عزیزان ... با این حساب اگ برنامه نویسی رو بخونم و به طور معمولی کار کنم ... درامد خوبی خواهد داشت؟


 درآمد خوبی برای کسی که داری براش کار می کنی خواهی داشت!! :بامزه: 
برنامه نویسی تنها کافی نیست، باید خلاقیت داشته باشی، ایده بدی، سرمایه گذاری کنی و برای خودت کار کنی  :تشویق: 
موفق باشی

----------


## #target

بقول chikar اگه برا خودت میتونی کار کنی شاید خوب باشهوگرنه باید روزی ده ساعت پشت مانیتور بشینی و بدون امنیت شغلی انچنانی ماهی ی تومن بگیری

----------


## reza_noei

> بقول chikar اگه برا خودت میتونی کار کنی شاید خوب باشهوگرنه باید روزی ده ساعت پشت مانیتور بشینی و بدون امنیت شغلی انچنانی ماهی ی تومن بگیری


سلام 
هرچند حرف شما در مورد کار کردن برای دیگران بسیار درست و قابل قبوله ولی از جهاتی به آینده برنامه نویسان ایراتی صدمه بسیار شدیدی وارد میکنه، من پیشنهاد میکنم که بهتره به سمت شرکت های دولتی 
و مراکز وابسته با دانشگاههای مطرح کشور بروید. پیدا کردن چنین مراکزی کار سختیه ولی به رشد فعالیت تیمی و روحیه کار گروهی کمک بسیاری میکنه.
به هیج وجه منظور من این نیست که زیر بار کلاهبرداری های موجود بروید ! هر کجا احساس کردید دارند حق شما را ضایع میکنند (البته با لحاظ کردن انصاف) از آنجا خدا حافظی کنید.

----------


## labradur

بازم ممنونم... بنده به دامپزشکی علاقه فراوان دارم ... با این حساب رشته تجربی انتخاب میکنم

----------


## smasgari

وقتت رو تو دانشگاه هدر نده، متاسفانه این یه حقیقت تلخه، اگه میخوای پولدار بشی باید کار آفرینی کنی و ایده ی جدید بدی و گرنه فقط باید بدویی.

----------


## labradur

منظور شما از ایجاد ایده چیست؟

----------


## #target

> منظور شما از ایجاد ایده چیست؟


کار خوبی کردی و رفتی تجربی
حالا این سه سال وقتتو فقط بذار برای کنکور و به چیزای دیگه فک نکن 
دانشگاه رشته خوب که قبول شدی در وقت ازاداگر دوس داشتی برنامه نویسی کار میکنی برای خودت

----------

